# Car Show - Beale Street Memphis, TN



## Alan92RTTT (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## HoboSyke (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice, how many images? What software did you stitch it with?


----------



## jeff000 (Apr 17, 2010)

I like it, thats a lot of Stealths and 3000GTs in one spot. With one Trans Am for good measure. lol

The stitching on the hood of the Trans Am and the building behind it failed though.


----------



## Alan92RTTT (Apr 17, 2010)

6 images and I stitched with the software that came with the Canon. 

I never noticed the stitch issue on the TA. OOPS!


----------



## belongus3 (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice shot!...What car is that? Never seen one being european


----------



## Alan92RTTT (Apr 18, 2010)

They were sold in Europe. The name depends on where you were. Un the UK and several other areas they were the Mitsubishi GTO. The rest of Europe and the US they they called them the 3000GT. IN the US and Canada Dodge released a version called the Stealth.


----------



## cfusionpm (Apr 18, 2010)

You part of 3si? I used to lurk those forums back in the day when I had my DSM phase.


----------



## Alan92RTTT (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been there a few times. 



I might even be the forum admin.


----------



## Houghwya (Apr 27, 2010)

I like those 3000gt's. I can't really tell but are those Eclipses on the far left?


----------



## Alan92RTTT (Apr 27, 2010)

No, we did not have any DSM's in attendance in 2009. Those are all 3000GT's or Stealths (ok, to be honest their is a TA and a 911 hiding in the line someplace.)


----------



## Houghwya (Apr 27, 2010)

Alan92RTTT said:


> No, we did not have any DSM's in attendance in 2009. Those are all 3000GT;s



The DSM owners were probably to busy taking there crankshafts for a walk that they missed out


----------



## clbd39 (May 9, 2010)

very neat, i have a friend with a 1998 300gt vr4, very fun car


----------



## freeze3kgt (May 12, 2010)

... i love 3kgts  go figure


----------

